# Car sharing Duquesa - La Linea (9-5)



## lobster (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Me and my gf working in Gibraltar and live in Duquesa. But have only one car. I work 9-5, and sometimes have to keep the car for my gf (she starts later). Is anyone driving to la linea at the same hours so we can share a car? I have my car for about 50% of the time.

Thanks,


----------



## Sarah_P (Apr 11, 2011)

lobster said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Me and my gf working in Gibraltar and live in Duquesa. But have only one car. I work 9-5, and sometimes have to keep the car for my gf (she starts later). Is anyone driving to la linea at the same hours so we can share a car? I have my car for about 50% of the time.
> 
> Thanks,


I moved to duquesa a few months ago, and put a post on Facebook.....I got a good response. I car share, but there are already 4 of us in the car, so no room in ours im afraid. THere are lots of groups on FB though, where you will find people to car share with, and I will ask around for you too.....


----------



## lobster (Mar 26, 2012)

*thx*

Thanks, will look up these groups on FB. Sometimes I work afternoon shifts but most of the times mornings. 

Thanks again


----------



## lobster (Mar 26, 2012)

*FB Groups*

Hi again, 

Cant find any groups on FB, can you please recommend me some?

Thanks,


----------



## embudu (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi are you still looking? we live in Duquesa and are in the same position as you. We have one car and one of us works 9-5, the other works shifts in Gib. Please PM me and we can arrange something. Many thanks


----------



## lobster (Mar 26, 2012)

hi yes indeed. 

I have a different shifts throughout this month (or maybe for two weeks only) but will do 9-5 again soon. Will let you know as soon as possible. Where about do you live?


----------



## itstooohot (Nov 4, 2014)

*wifey lift*

Me and my wife live in Duquesa and she works afternoons in Gib. She is also looking for a car share. Any takers?


----------

